# Help needed for DIY android radio wiring.



## tbc (7 mo ago)

Hi All,
Help needed from experts for android radio install. Car is 07 Honda Accord CL7 JDM.
I like to DIY on my android radio replacement. Stumped by how vague the manual is and manual isn't showing the same setup as my unit. Stereo system is installed by previous owner so it's not factory original. Forgive my very limited knowledge on stereo systems but I would like to learn as I go along.

How to connect speakers and sub woofer from amplifiers to android radio? Do I need a RCA adapter harness? I have 3 red and 3 white RCA plugs from the 2 amplifiers (1 x 4 channel + 1 X 2 channel sub woofer) but the radio harness has 2 white, 2 red, and 1 green RCA connectors + another harness with 1 white and 1 red.

















What is the purpose of "Amp Con" and do I need to connect this and connect to where?
AC not displaying but buttons and knobs are working. (Finally works today after trawling youtube and hours of trial and error)
What is the purpose of the "Brake" brown wire and how to connect? Does not seem practical to connect to brake circuit at the rear of the boot. 
Having problem with reverse camera as well. Have not been able to get any view when in reverse. Brand of camera is Pixelman PMD2A.


----------

